# Scottish joke :)



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## chaoticcar (Sep 19, 2018)

Groan!!!
  Carol


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Ljc (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## CELTICDUFF (Sep 21, 2018)

ANOTHER SCOTTISH JOKE
A man walks in to a bakers and asks 
Is that a donut ?
Or a meringue!!!


----------



## WHT (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 25, 2018)

CELTICDUFF said:


> ANOTHER SCOTTISH JOKE
> A man walks in to a bakers and asks
> Is that a donut ?
> Or a meringue!!!



I think that one was on the Dead Sea Scrolls when they found them!!


----------



## CELTICDUFF (Sep 30, 2018)

The old ones are still the best


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 6, 2018)

Oldies but Goldies


----------

